# Using the Hopper / Joey in an RV or 2nd Home, Cabin, etc.



## montana_satellite (Feb 14, 2008)

Attention RV'ers and multiple home, vacation home owners! If you are thinking of upgrading to the new DISH Network Hopper / Joey platform, and you are use to taking one of your receivers on the road or to your cabin or second home, it's important to know that DISH will not allow you to use older receivers on the same account as the Hopper and Joey's are on. And since you can't use a Joey without a Hopper, there are only a few solutions to avoid having to pay for a separate DISH Network account for your RV, cabin, shop, or second home, etc.!

One option is to take your Hopper with you or you could request or purchase a 2nd Hopper to take with you or use in your RV or second home! This isn't a very affordable solution, but it's one option! Or, you could also check into the remote access solutions that let you watch things from your Hopper at home on your mobile device or on another computer with a good solid Internet connection!

We have been getting a lot of calls about this and many customers have already upgraded and didn't realize this, so I just thought you would like to know about this limitation, hopefully before "hopping" into the new technology!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Already been addressed here. Anyone with RV's should consider having 211's as receivers with internal hard drive are not recommended either. People with second homes should have a contractor wire since many will not understand how a Hopper/Joey system should be wired.


----------



## montana_satellite (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not sure what having a "contractor wire it" has to do with it, as my point was that people that are thinking about upgrading their DISH Network system to the Hopper / Joey system should understand that they will not be able to keep or have a 211 or any other older receiver connected to the same account that the Hopper and Joeys are on. So for those people that are use to taking a 211 or whatever with them on the road, or using one of their existing receivers at a cabin or vacation home would either have to take their new Hopper with them, or purchase a second Hopper for use at the "other" location if they wish to have it all on one DISH Network account! Sorry if that was already discussed, I didn't find it when I searched for that topic, and I've had several calls about it lately!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I believe it's under the 813/110 Hopper Support Forum. As far as the wiring, many think it's a straight receiver exchange. They don't understand changing an existing dish that has been working for many years for one with DPP lnb's, the wiring required for the nodes or the type of RG6 needed for the Hopper itself.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

montana_satellite said:


> ... avoid having to pay for a separate DISH Network account for your RV, cabin, shop, or second home, etc.!


And thus ends the discussion.

DISH _REQUIRES_ a separate account for second locations. Suggesting that people split the same account between two location is a violation of the agreement one signs when they get DISH.

DISH allows multiple accounts, one at each home, and allows accounts to be paused when not in use. DISH also allows customers to move between locations - One account with the address changed when the customer goes south for the winter. But one account in use in two locations at the same time? Not allowed.

Please do not encourage people to violate the provider's terms of service.


----------

